# Letting ribs sit overnight.



## cruise master (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wondering how many of you do this. After making way too many ribs I put some in the fridge for later. Well two nights later I threw them on the grill with a little BBQ and warmed them up nicely. They were better then when they came out of the smoker. Much like potato salad that flavors meld after siting in the fridge.

How many of you do this with your smoked ribs. I figure it would save a whole lot of hassles when you have company over, plus the flavor (too me) is much better.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh yes, we'll heat them up in the oven, in the microwave, in the toaster oven, on the grill, in the smoker, any way that fits the situation!  I've never not had leftovers, lol - they are the best!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 15, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Oh yes, we'll heat them up in the oven, in the microwave, in the toaster oven, on the grill, in the smoker, any way that fits the situation!  I've never not had leftovers, lol - they are the best!










  

I also vacuum seal them and freeze and my boyfriend reheats in simmering water for his meals while working out of town.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 15, 2012)

I like reheating them with steam.  I believe a lot of BBQ tastes better a day or two later.


----------



## zimq (Jun 15, 2012)

There was an old bbq place in my hometown, Whitts bbq in Murphysboro Il that always cooled the meat a day or two before serving. Said it helped the flavors. If any of you have read Peace, Love, &BBQ, Mike Mills mentions the place quite a bit. 

Zim-Q


Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## guy26 (Jun 17, 2012)

ZimQ said:


> There was an old bbq place in my hometown, Whitts bbq in Murphysboro Il that always cooled the meat a day or two before serving. Said it helped the flavors. If any of you have read Peace, Love, &BBQ, Mike Mills mentions the place quite a bit.
> Zim-Q
> Sent using TapaTalk


I personally like to eat my leftover ribs cold. Call me weird, but I like eating cold leftovers.

I have read Peace, Love and BBQ (great book) and aside from letting it sit and cool, the meat was frozen and then thawed, reheated and served. Mike Mills says Mr. Whitt said it mellowed the smoke flavor.  If I remember correctly. 

Guy


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 17, 2012)

I find on day one my taste buds are effected from being around all that smoke all day long.  Ribs always have a better smokey flavor to me on day two or three.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a cool way to plan ahead for a party...3-2 the day before...frige...1 on grill before party...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> I find on day one my taste buds are effected from being around all that smoke all day long.  Ribs always have a better smokey flavor to me on day two or three.


 I agree here...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Jun 23, 2012)

They never make it to day 2...............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## dewetha (Jun 23, 2012)

i too like my ribs as left overs.


----------



## roy boy (Jul 25, 2012)

I started smoking ribs this year after I had a visit to the states ( AZ) and although the butchers in Australia can not understand the concept of the rib cut , I purchased a smoker and found some ribsto smoke . However I ate them the same day, if I find a butcher who sells ribs (baby back) I will leave some over night and try the

Royboy.m.

I have to look up rub  and sauce recipes from the states, as over here no one caters for dry rubs etc.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 25, 2012)

When we fire up the smoker we always do what we can to fill it to the max. This way we have leftovers. I do agree that the day of my taste buds are a bit over smoke stimulated and usually enjoy it more a couple days later.


----------



## vmaurer (Jul 30, 2015)

Any idea what mr. Whites first mp name was? Curious too find out what has happened to the family. Loved the sauce!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2015)

Vmaurer said:


> Any idea what mr. Whites first mp name was? Curious too find out what has happened to the family. Loved the sauce!


You might contact the Restaurant...ZimQ has not posted in 2 years and not likely going to respond. You may get lucky with posting your question in a new thread in our, Blowing Smoke Around The Smoker, Forum...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 31, 2015)

I have finished on the grill the next day many times for a party and works out great.  Not only because you do t have to stress about a 6 hour smoke the day of a party but also because you can finish some ribs to a clean bite through and some to fall off the bone tenderness and make both groups of guests happy!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 31, 2015)

I personaly enjoy my Ribs fresh off the grill ,, but they do taste great re-heated . Except in a microwave ,does some terrible taste .:grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 31, 2015)

i smoke mine the day before we eat them,i just warm them in the oven with some apple juice at 250 until they are hot.any left overs go in the microwave to warm


----------

